# Sexing sliver laced wyandotte bantams



## markhorsley68

Hi,
Could anyone help me in trying to sex my young Wyandotte bantams?...they were bought as hens but I'm having my doubts!..they have been squaring up to each other and jumping at each other but then they walk away,they roost together with no problems either.
Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated

































Mark.


----------



## Apyl

The pics are a bit blurry but he looks pretty red, I would say boy as my guess for now.


----------



## markhorsley68

I'll get some better pics tomorrow,they're only 14 weeks old but I agree he's pretty red!
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## markhorsley68

markhorsley68 said:


> i'll get some better pics tomorrow,they're only 14 weeks old but i agree he's pretty red!
> Thanks for the advice.


----------



## markhorsley68

These photos are a bit older but might be clearer -


----------



## markhorsley68

Here are some clearer pics of my 2 wyandotte hens that may be cockerels,please let me know what you's think

































Thanks for any advice received.
Mark


----------



## poultry

looks like a male and a female to me


----------



## markhorsley68

Oh dear,not what I wanted to hear!
Thanks for the info


----------

